# Hyatt vs Hilton



## Bill4728 (Oct 11, 2006)

Thought I'd start a thread comparing these 2 TS systems. 

Both HGVC & Hyatt have several things in common.
Deeded to a specific resort location, size and season.
Points assigned to size and season
Reserve any size and season at any resort location with your points
(Prices vary greatly with resort location, Buy cheap location and use points to go to expensive locations)
Top notch resorts and units

Several differences:
Hilton hotel rewards available for resale buyers
HGVC has resorts in high demand locations (But, also high supply locations)
Hyatt has resorts in very low supply locations (like Monterrey & Key west)
Hyatt has much smaller resorts than HGVC (most less than 75 units)

Hyatt exchanges with II, HGVC with RCI. 
Hyatt owner with 2 bd platinum week can use points to do *two* II (2 bd) Red exchanges
HGVC owner with 2 bd platinum week can use points to do only 1 RCI (2 bd) Red exchange ( with small left over points)

What do you think?

(feel free to correct anything wrong which I've said.)


----------



## StuckinChicago (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, I guess I'll chime in. I am still very new to the TS world and have a lot to learn. It is funny that you started this thread since these 2 systems were the ones we narrowed ourselves down to. We ultimately decided on Hilton for 2 of the reasons you stated: being able to convert to HHoners points (even though I know some people will chime in that it is not worth it) and because our two favorites places to vacation are Orlando and Vegas (after our first trip to Hawaii, I am sure it will become another of my favorites places to visit  ). Since HGVC has lots of offerings in those 2 areas, that was good for us. Also, we have the Hiltom AmEx and charge a lot each year to earn mega points, which adds to our vacations!! I like having the option to convert some Club point to Honors points if we need a few more to get a Hilton Honors hotel stay.

I also understand that making reservations at HGVC properties at the 9-month mark is fairly easy which takes the hassle out of trying to get decent reservations. I also like that with HGVC we can reserve nightly stays for any days of the week, and with Hyatt, I believe you can only do split weeks. Someone correct me if I am wrong about that.

Like most people say over and over again, buy where you want to go and then doing exchanges is really just something extra (but no big deal if you don't get it). In other words, buy where you want to vacation. I wasn't too thrilled about the Hyatt locations as they stand today, but I think in the future we may be buying a Hyatt week once they develop some more of the properties they have in the works.

The downside to HGVC that I am not crazy about is that they trade with RCI, and I would soooooo prefer II. Maybe some day they will switch over......

I wasn't sure if you were looking for people to state WHY they like one versus the other or if you were just looking for general comments about the two, so I hope I contributed both. Like I stated, I am pretty sure that somewhere down the road we will be buying a Hyatt week to go with our HGVC membership. I think it would be the best of both worlds to own a week in both systems! I hear the Hyatt properties are some of the best as well.

Just my opinion! Bye for now!


----------



## ricoba (Oct 11, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> What do you think?



I think that HGVC & Hyatt should join up and then we would have the best of both worlds!


----------



## StuckinChicago (Oct 11, 2006)

ricoba said:
			
		

> I think that HGVC & Hyatt should join up and then we would have the best of both worlds!



Oh, you read my mind!! How awesome would that be?????!!!!!!!!!  :whoopie:


----------



## Sir Newf (Oct 11, 2006)

*Sir Newf chimes in...*

I'll chime in a little too.  Just went thru the same decision (HGVC vs Hyatt). First, I had to figure out that HGVC was Hilton (and not Hyatt).  Although limited in locations- we chose HGVC as our 3d timeshare to balance our portfolio...The Westin Kierland- is perfect for us to enjoy 5 nites,then 3 w/family in Orlando.  Laguna Beach is my answer to wanting a Laguna home- but who has a spare $3m, so this is my little Laguna spot once a year! And the 3rd, HGVC- for those long weekends to NYC, England, SanFran, etc (high priced Hilton hotel spots), and of course also- "Vegas Baby.."...:whoopie: 
Anna...(Sir Newf, that's my dog)...


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 11, 2006)

Any care to comment about the HGVC vs Hyatt locations?

Personally I like the Hyatt locations better. Because most of the HGVC locations even though high demand, places like Vegas, Orlando or O'hau, are places were there are so many other great resorts available.  Where as Hyatt has nice "exotic"  locations which have very little alternate supply available. With the announcement of the new Hyatt in Maui and the probable opening of a hyatt in Huntington Beach, CA I like the hyatt locations much better.

PS this may change if and when HGVC opens the new HGVC in NYC. (the hilton club in NYC just doesn't have enough available units for regular HGVC owners.)


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 11, 2006)

You can trade with II if you buy an HGVC affiliate -- that was my reason for choosing an affiliate over one of the "original" HGVC resorts.  I haven't traded mine with II yet ... but I like knowing I can.  My only problem is that I like really like my HGVC membership and wish I had bought more points upfront!


----------



## ricoba (Oct 11, 2006)

To be a bit more serious here Bill...I agree, I think the Hyatt locations are more "exotic" or at least far more varied than the Hilton choices.  But then Hyatt members may wish they had more urban/popular tourist destinations like we HGVC members do.  That's kind of why I joked about that they should merge, it would really give an excellent well rounded choice of locations.


----------



## mesamirage (Oct 11, 2006)

I am a Hyatt owner (Tahoe 1880 point week 8) but I thought I would give some thoughts on the Hyatt side of things.  We originally purchased resale at Beach House 3 years ago and basically just got lucky with good pricing on a 1400 point unit (Didn't know the first thing at that time about timeshares and had never been to TUG at that point either). After 3 vacations in 18 months and alot of reading TUG we sold it for ~$2200 more than we paid for it.  We quickly decided we needed a larger point unit since we found the Hyatt quality to be so outstanding.

We have now stayed at Tahoe, Breckenridge, Sedona, and all 3 Key West resorts.   None of the resorts have been a disappointment other than maybe Sunset Harbor and I think that is just due to the age of the units.  Sunset does make up for age with its location. 

I have never stayed at a Hilton timeshare but I question if this is a fair comparision??  Trying not being biased as a Hyatt owner, isn't Hyatt a step up in quality to Hilton?  The Hyatt locations are more remote, and you really feel like you are part of an elite ownership with locations like Sedona, Breck, and Tahoe since they are so small.  Does Hilton give owners this same experience?  
Example, at Tahoe you call up to the front office and tell them you want to BBQ and someone comes down and starts the fire for you.  
Example, at Breck its a private ski storage and ski out for just the Hyatt owners, and they have a 30 person private Movie room.

It seems like the higher point Hiltons go for around $6-9k resale and it seems like the higher point Hyatts go for around $14-18k resale.  Based on price I don't know it these 2 should be compared as equals?? but rather compared with keeping in mind that Hilton is more affordable so that should be factored into which resort to purchase based on what you get vs what you have purchased for.

Note: IMO when considering price to me it really isn't what you pay for it, but rather the maintence fees vs. the experience you get each year and then the purchase price really only matters on the difference in what you pay versus what you sell it for later.

It seems like Hyatt cost more across the board vs the Hilton resorts and I just think there is a reason for the pricing differences.  So this isn't putting down Hilton but more stating that my impression is that Hyatt is like 1 star/step above the Hilton resorts.  So in many cases when considering the 2 family of resorts, Hilton may be an overall better purchase with price as part of the consideration.

Just my 2 cents.

Steve


----------



## MLC (Oct 11, 2006)

Bill

When you deposit your Hyatt week to II, it take 1300points for a 2 bedroom, 870 points for a 1 bedroom and I believe it takes 430 points for a studio.  With Hyatt trades from II you can NEVER be upgraded to a larger unit, for example 1 bedroom for a 2 bedroom.  Also the internal trading with Hyatt you may get confirmed 6 months out from the check in date.  Hilton on the other had only trades with RCI except some of the affiliates.  Hyatt is as a whole a much higher quality resort than Hilton, however Hilton does have some excellant properties that are on par with Hyatt.  I have bought from both because I like to have both systems working for me.


----------



## Kal (Oct 12, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> ...PS this may change if and when HGVC opens the new HGVC in NYC. (the hilton club in NYC just doesn't have enough available units for regular HGVC owners.)


 
Now what would you say if Hyatt announced a new property in NYC??


----------



## Sir Newf (Oct 12, 2006)

I believe the real value in HGVC resale is in exchanging for HiltonHonors points- any of the thousands of High quality hotels worldwide, talk about exotic locations- anywhere in the world... Hyatt can't even come close- they have beautiful resorts like Westin, but as a resale purchase- that's it (except thru exchange companies)...HGVC is the ideal at any price for world-wide travel, you know you'll receive a quality Hilton room in any country (generally priced at $500 to $1k daily), and of course, I can get to any Hyatt location quite easily thru exchange, ie:Sedona, San Fran, Breck, all can be exchanged into similar type resorts...Bottom-line- you can't go wrong w/either one, but HGVC does have it all- great value, great flexibility, great locations of hotels for full or split weeks and great quality.  Cheers!
Anna (Sir Newf...that's my dog).


----------



## StuckinChicago (Oct 12, 2006)

mesamirage said:
			
		

> It seems like the higher point Hiltons go for around $6-9k resale and it seems like the higher point Hyatts go for around $14-18k resale.  Based on price I don't know it these 2 should be compared as equals?? but rather compared with keeping in mind that Hilton is more affordable so that should be factored into which resort to purchase based on what you get vs what you have purchased for.



Just to clarify - they are actually pretty close as far as price goes. I'm assuming by "higher point Hiltons" you are talking about the 7000 HGVC point packages, correct? If so, then those sell for around $13,500 at Sea World and upwards of $25,000 at Hilton Hawaiian Village. (The 5000 HGVC point packages at Sea World can be bought for around $7000 - maybe this was what you are referring to?) I believe 7000 will get you a 2BR in Platinum season, and 5000 would get you a 1BR in Platinum season. So overall, it appears they are close in value to the Hyatts.

Regarding locations: I 100% agree with everyone on the fact that Hyatt has more "exotic" locations. I have heard nothing but wonderful things about the quality of the Hyatt resorts, which is why it was a very hard decision for us. I don't think there is a dissatisfied Hyatt owner out there which speaks volumes for the fact that they must be doing something right!! But ultimately, I think people should think in terms of their vacation needs at the moment. For us, with two kids ages 3 and 6, Orlando and beach vacations are our top priority, so HGVC was a good fit. Then we can always do a weekend in Vegas or Hawaii for ourselves. But down the road, that will change and we will want more of what Hyatt can offer us. Oh how I wish I had some extra cash to be able to purchase a Hyatt week now just for DH and I to vacation once a year in those exotic locations! Some day I will, I just have to start saving for it!  

Cheers & Bye for now!


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 12, 2006)

One difference:
With HGVC you own a specific resort, season, room size.
With Hyatt, you own a specific unit/week.

At HGVC, you can reserve any resort, unit size, season, and number of days (3 day minimum) at 9 months out.
At Hyatt, the owner of a unit/week has until 6 months out to reserve their own unit. Therefore, reservations are more likely to come thru around that time. Also, the reservations are for a specific 7 day, 4 day, 3 day, or 2 day reservation. You can't necessarily start a reservation on any day you choose, or choose any number of days you like.

Also, at HGVC you pay one annual club fee no matter how many weeks you own.
At Hyatt you pay an annual club fee for each and every week you own.

As mentioned, Hyatt is II and HGVC is RCI, although I really wish HGVC was II.

I own at both HGVC and Hyatt, and enjoy both systems. But I think Hyatt is more complicated to use for in-system exchanging.


----------



## Kal (Oct 12, 2006)

StuckinChicago said:
			
		

> Just to clarify - they are actually pretty close as far as price goes. I'm assuming by "higher point Hiltons" you are talking about the 7000 HGVC point packages, correct? If so, then those sell for around $13,500 at Sea World and upwards of $25,000 at Hilton Hawaiian Village. (The 5000 HGVC point packages at Sea World can be bought for around $7000 - maybe this was what you are referring to?) I believe 7000 will get you a 2BR in Platinum season, and 5000 would get you a 1BR in Platinum season. So overall, it appears they are close in value to the Hyatts....


 
The most economical 2BR Hyatt property (sold thru Hyatt) starts at about $25K for a high season week.  For other resorts the top end of the range is beyond $600K.  I don't think Hilton comes anywhere close to Hyatt pricing and level of quality.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 12, 2006)

If you want to see current *RETAIL* HGVC prices look here


----------



## Kal (Oct 12, 2006)

Yep, that's my point.  Hyatt is a very hi-end system.


----------



## StuckinChicago (Oct 12, 2006)

Am I missing something?   It looks like the 7000 point packages at HGVC also sell for about 25K - same as Hyatt.

Holy smokes! I couldn't even imagine having the money to spend 600K on a week at a timeshare resort!! One can only hope - although if I had that kind of money I certainly would use it elsewhere!


----------



## StuckinChicago (Oct 12, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Yep, that's my point.  Hyatt is a very hi-end system.



P.S. By the way, Kal, you have an AWESOME web site of Hyatt stuff!! It really helped us when trying to learn and read everything we could about the Hyatt system. So here's an official thanks for your efforts!


----------



## clinc (Oct 12, 2006)

First post and a timeshare newbie.  I own a Hyatt at sedona and just want to share my experience with Hyatt.  I don't know much about the Hiltons system.

Here is what I can do with 1 week of Hyatt ownership(Gold).
Dec 2006 - 4 nights at Hyatt Sierra Lodge 2 bedroom
Jan 2007 - Trade a week(Studio) to Marriott's Ko Olina at Oahu thought II 
May 2007 - 2 nights at Hyatt Beach house 2 bedroom
May 2007 - 4 nights at Hyatt Coconut Plantation 1 bedroom

and I still have 430 points left to spend.  That's good enough for another studio week somewhere.  

Can 1 Hilton Gold week do something like that?  

So far, i'm a happy owner but I wonder how other systems work.  One thing I don't like about Hyatt is that they charge for every reservation except the home resort week.


----------



## Kal (Oct 12, 2006)

StuckinChicago said:
			
		

> Am I missing something?  It looks like the 7000 point packages at HGVC also sell for about 25K - same as Hyatt.
> 
> Holy smokes! I couldn't even imagine having the money to spend 600K on a week at a timeshare resort!! One can only hope - although if I had that kind of money I certainly would use it elsewhere!


 
The $25K price is basically at the low end of quality Hyatt properties.  It goes up from there.  As an example, you could expect to pay about $80-$120K for a Carmel ownership.  Having said that, with the Hyatt points system you could buy the $25K unit (maybe $13K resale) and use the points to stay at Carmel or even the $600K Aspen unit.

Any one purchasing a $600K Aspen unit has a bit more discretionary cash than I do.


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 12, 2006)

clinc said:
			
		

> First post and a timeshare newbie.  I own a Hyatt at sedona and just want to share my experience with Hyatt.  I don't know much about the Hiltons system.
> 
> Here is what I can do with 1 week of Hyatt ownership(Gold).
> Dec 2006 - 4 nights at Hyatt Sierra Lodge 2 bedroom
> ...



Actually yes. All your examples (except Hawaii) are weekdays and Bronze or Copper season. 

With HGVC, a 2-br plus gold is 5800 points which is probaly most comparable to a 2-br gold Hyatt. 
Hyatt has 7 seasons, and gold is 3rd highest. (Diamond, Platinum, Gold, Silver, Bronze, Copper, Mountain)
HGVC has 4 seasons, and gold is 2nd highest. (Platinum, Gold, Silver, Bronze)

With 5800 points at HGVC, you could get:
1 seven day studio RCI red season exchange: 2400 points.
4 night 2-br silver season somewhere: 1400 points
2 night 2-br silver season somewhere: 700 points
4 night 1-br silver season somewhere: 960 points.
Still have 340 points left. (Although this wouldn't be enough for an RCI studio week. HGVC points don't go as far in RCI as Hyatt points go in II. A 2-br gold Hyatt is 1880 points, and an II red studio week is 430, or 23% of your points. A 2-br plus gold HGVC is 5800 points, and a RCI red studio week is 2400 points, or 41% of the points).

At Hyatt, I generally go for 4-day midweek stays to stretch my points.
And at HGVC, I generally do 5 nights stays avoiding weekends to stretch my points.

Incidently, I own at High Sierra Lodge, but tend to go to Coconut Plantation a lot. I've stayed at 9 of the 12 Hyatt resorts (missing only Carmel, Beach House, and Aspen), and thoroughly enjoyed them all.


----------



## MLC (Oct 12, 2006)

DVC_John,

I noticed you own 7 Disneys, do you like them better than your Hyatt or Hilton?


----------



## mesamirage (Oct 12, 2006)

*Hilton points*

_With 5800 points at HGVC, you could get:
1 seven day studio RCI red season exchange: 2400 points.
4 night 2-br silver season somewhere: 1400 points
2 night 2-br silver season somewhere: 700 points
4 night 1-br silver season somewhere: 960 points._

Nice comparision of how Hilton can be used for multiple stays at different locations/times.  I have been considering trying to find a Hilton resale to add to our timeshares and the info you outlined helps me understand the possibilities.  Is there a per reservation fee with Hilton? What are the advantages of purchasing one resort with Hilton over another? Is it basically mostly a points play??  With Hyatt you have your deeded location/unit/week should you choose to lock it in, which adds value to picking the right resort should it be a location you want to visit.

Steve


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 12, 2006)

MLC said:
			
		

> DVC_John,
> 
> I noticed you own 7 Disneys, do you like them better than your Hyatt or Hilton?



I like everything I own, but all for different reasons. I guess if I had to choose a single resort I like best, it would be a toss-up betwen DVC's Old Key West resort and HGVC's Sanibel Cottages. And, while I don't own Hyatt Coconut Plantation, that resort is among my favorites.

For DVC, staying on property is a big plus for me. They are all top quality resorts. And, I think DVC is the most flexible system I own as far as reserving different resorts, unit size, season, and length of stay. DVC has only 7 resorts (an 8th announced today), and 5 are at WDW. But I feel the best value of DVC is using it at the DVC resorts, and I don't mind not having that many resorts to trade to. 

HGVC is nearly (not quite) as flexible as DVC. Several of my HGVC's are affiliated resorts on Sanibel Island, and I pretty much always use those weeks. The others I own are in Orlando and Hawaii. Again, there aren't that many HGVC developed resorts, but they are in places I go regularly.

Of course Marriott are top quality resorts also, but, for the most part, are weekly stays. The big advantage of Marriott for me is the vast number of locations to trade to.

Hyatt is kind of complicated for in-system exchanges. But the resorts are really special, and in some unusual places for big name timeshares (Carmel, San Antonio, Sedona, Key West, Aspen, Puerto Rico, etc.) 

At DVC, HGVC, and Hyatt, a person can really stretch their weeks/points by avoiding weekends. And, being retired, that's no problem for me!


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 12, 2006)

mesamirage said:
			
		

> Is there a per reservation fee with Hilton? What are the advantages of purchasing one resort with Hilton over another? Is it basically mostly a points play??  With Hyatt you have your deeded location/unit/week should you choose to lock it in, which adds value to picking the right resort should it be a location you want to visit.
> 
> Steve



Reservation fee: No fee if reserving a full week at your home resort in the unit size and season you own. At 9 months out, you can reserve any resort, season, unit size, length of stay (minimum 3 night stay), and there is a $49 reservation fee for this ($39 for elite members). So pretty much like Hyatt in this regard. Note: 3 day minimum lowered to 2 day minimum at 30 days out.
Also, at 30 days out, discounted cash reservations are allowed:$60 studio, $80 1-br, $100 2-br, plus $20 for Fri or Sat, 10% discount for elites.

Points are points. Doesn't matter where you own, unless you want to use the home resort reservation window (you can reserve at your home resort 12 months out, others 9 months out).


----------



## myip (Oct 12, 2006)

*Disney 8 resort??*



			
				dvc_john said:
			
		

> DVC has only 7 resorts (an 8th announced today), and 5 are at WDW.



Which resort is added today in the annoucement?

Wow.  I just find out the info.

http://biz.yahoo.com/bizj/061012/1359850.html?.v=1


----------



## Kal (Oct 13, 2006)

Given all the problems with Interval and RCI, how would a Hotel-based Timeshare alliance be viewed?  Imagine if Hyatt, Marriott, Hilton and Westin joined together to allow their owners an exclusive, priority internal exchange opportunity at any of the member resorts?

It would work for me.


----------



## MLC (Oct 13, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Given all the problems with Interval and RCI, how would a Hotel-based Timeshare alliance be viewed?  Imagine if Hyatt, Marriott, Hilton and Westin joined together to allow their owners an exclusive, priority internal exchange opportunity at any of the member resorts?
> 
> It would work for me.




Kal,

Only in my dreams.  Thanks for all the information you gave me earlier.
Take care


----------



## Pronkster (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't think you can beat Hilton if you love Vegas like I do.  You can stay 6 weeks in a studio during silver season for 6600 of the 7000 pts. a 2 bd. platinum gets you.  The maintenance fees are about $725. 

Or my second choice is 1 week in a 1 bdr. in Hawaii at HHV (gold season) 3400 pts. and 3 weeks in a studio in Las Vegas (silver season) 3300 pts.  To me this is the best of both worlds!


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Oct 14, 2006)

I own both a Hyatt 2,200 pt Diamond Week at the Beach House, and a HGVC 5,000 point week.  I think the Hyatt properties are far superior. And I love the value of Mountain Season in Colorado.  As a fly fisherman, these are some of the best times to go.  As Hyatt develops more properties, my love for the Hyatt system will only grow.

HGVC's Valdoro is also very nice, but not as nice as Hyatt's Mainstreet Station.


----------



## myip (Oct 14, 2006)

I always want to buy Hyatt unit but I never could understand how to use the points - too complicated for me to remember.   I ends up getting a Starwood.  Hilton is easy to use and understand the point usage.


----------



## Seth Nock (Oct 17, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> Thought I'd start a thread comparing these 2 TS systems.
> 
> Hyatt exchanges with II, HGVC with RCI.
> Hyatt owner with 2 bd platinum week can use points to do *two* II (2 bd) Red exchanges
> ...



Hyatt 2 bd platinum is 2000 points.  A 2 bedroom through II for top season is 1300 points.  Therefore, it will give you about 1.5 units through II.  Hilton Platinum is 7000 Points.  A 2 bedroom top season through RCI is 4800 points. Therefore, you also get about 1.5 weeks in a 2 bedroom.  Hyatt Platinum is a little more expensive than Hilton Platinum.


----------



## biswassb (Oct 17, 2006)

Seth Nock said:
			
		

> Hyatt 2 bd platinum is 2000 points.  A 2 bedroom through II for top season is 1300 points.  Therefore, it will give you about 1.5 units through II.  Hilton Platinum is 7000 Points.  A 2 bedroom top season through RCI is 4800 points. Therefore, you also get about 1.5 weeks in a 2 bedroom.  Hyatt Platinum is a little more expensive than Hilton Platinum.




Except that Hilton/HGVC will not make it easily available to you.  The answer will be nine out of ten that "NOTHING IS AVAILABLE".  Unless one has a separate RCI a/c, it will be impossible to detect the lie.


----------



## Seth Nock (Oct 18, 2006)

biswassb said:
			
		

> Except that Hilton/HGVC will not make it easily available to you.  The answer will be nine out of ten that "NOTHING IS AVAILABLE".  Unless one has a separate RCI a/c, it will be impossible to detect the lie.


Biswass,
      You need to put out a search like everyone else.  Don't expect units to be sitting there for you to book.  Most Hilton owners get their requests, but not on the first phonecall.


----------



## biswassb (Oct 18, 2006)

Seth Nock said:
			
		

> Biswass,
> You need to put out a search like everyone else.  Don't expect units to be sitting there for you to book.  Most Hilton owners get their requests, but not on the first phonecall.



It does not matter how many resorts are available at RCI, HGVC will rarely give you an exchange.  I checked them a number of times.  Their business model is simple.  Use HGVC resorts OR convert to hhonors point paying $69 OR bank your points for next year paying $69 OR better even loose the points.  They employ all those Harvard MBAs for nothing.  .....you can search as much as you like.


----------



## Seth Nock (Oct 19, 2006)

Hilton Grand Vacations Club Named Top Vacation Club for Fourth Quarter 2005! 

The Market Metrix Hospitality Index (MMHI), conducted by Market Metrix, LLC, a leading provider of market research services for the hospitality industry, acts as a touchstone for Customer Satisfaction among the hospitality industry. 

Here is how HGVClub ranked in Customer Satisfaction among other leading vacations clubs: 

Hilton 89.5%
Trendwest 88.9%
DVC 88.5%
Fairfield 87.9%
Marriott 85.8%
RCI 85.7%


About MMHI 
The Market Metrix Hospitality Index is a quarterly report of customer satisfaction with hotel, airline and car rental companies based on 35,000 in-depth consumer interviews. The MMHI ranks top hospitality brands by industry and, for hotels, by categories such as luxury, mid-price and economy. Detailed, in-depth and customized reports are available for subscribers. No other customer satisfaction index offers MMHI's reporting frequency, volume of customer interviews, cross-industry results or innovative satisfaction measures. 

Two additional Hilton brands were recognized in this study: Hilton Garden Inn for Top Upscale Hotel and Homewood Suites by Hilton for Top Extended Stay Hotel.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 19, 2006)

I think DVC owners will be surprised that Trendwest and Hilton beat out DVC.


----------



## Bourne (Oct 19, 2006)

biswassb said:
			
		

> It does not matter how many resorts are available at RCI, HGVC will rarely give you an exchange.  I checked them a number of times.  Their business model is simple.  Use HGVC resorts OR convert to hhonors point paying $69 OR bank your points for next year paying $69 OR better even loose the points.  They employ all those Harvard MBAs for nothing.  .....you can search as much as you like.



HGVC rarely gives you an RCI exchange....:hysterical: 

2Br Grand Mayan Acapulco
1Br Grand Mayan Cancun(RM)
1Br Manhattan Club
1Br Westin Whistler
Studio - Virgin Grand Villas(Westin St John)
1Br Sapphire Beach Club St Maarten
1Br Embassy Vacation Resort Maui
2Br Windjammer Landing at St Lucia ( Confirmed on 10.17.06 - still unused )

Through SFX Deposits of HGVC Points
2Br Mayan Acapulco
1Br Holua at Mauna Loa, Big Island
1Br Westin Keirland ( 3/31/07 )

And these are all prime season exchanges...

HGVC is a great points system.......only if you know how to use it.


----------



## CaliDave (Oct 19, 2006)

biswassb said:
			
		

> Except that Hilton/HGVC will not make it easily available to you.  The answer will be nine out of ten that "NOTHING IS AVAILABLE".  Unless one has a separate RCI a/c, it will be impossible to detect the lie.



Biswassb,

I think your problem is that you are searching for lower quality resorts in Europe. HGVC has thier own RCI book with the top 3,000 resorts. Unfortunately they will not let you downgrade in quality below them.

There are many resorts that I love in RCI, that are not in that book.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 19, 2006)

Bourne said:
			
		

> HGVC rarely gives you an RCI exchange....:hysterical:
> 
> 2Br Grand Mayan Acapulco
> 1Br Grand Mayan Cancun(RM)
> ...



Wow...those are some great trades!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## StuckinChicago (Oct 20, 2006)

ricoba said:
			
		

> Wow...those are some great trades!  Thanks for sharing



Bourne-

Those sure are some great exchanges!!! That's awesome! 

Generally speaking, how far in advance did you put in your requests for those places? And how long did it take to confirm? Did you request those exact resorts? Or were you just looking at specific geographical areas? Glad to hear that trades with SFX went well also, since that is something I have been looking into. Did you deposit first with them or request first?

Sorry to ask so many questions, but I just want to get a handle on how to best do exchanges in the future. And I want to make sure I know all the "insider" tricks, so to speak!!  I know Seth has mentioned several times to put out a request for exchanges something like 9 months or so in advance.....maybe more.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## biswassb (Oct 20, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> Biswassb,
> 
> I think your problem is that you are searching for lower quality resorts in Europe. HGVC has thier own RCI book with the top 3,000 resorts. Unfortunately they will not let you downgrade in quality below them.
> 
> There are many resorts that I love in RCI, that are not in that book.



calidave,
I was not looking towards Europe and more towards US.  But you still may have a point.  The problem is that in HGVC's opinion it is the highest quality resort and thus they will not be able to find a comparable quality resort in the RCI system.  The net result is HGVC will not be able to find an exchange for you in most locations.  That is what I experienced all these years.  However, the choice should be ours not theirs.

In addition, there could be problem with the HGVC-RCI exchange system.  RCI inventories change continuously.  I see one inventory in the morning and another in the afternoon which is expected.  If the HGVC agent does not search for your request very dilligently like we do, agent will be unlikely to come up with something.  Even then, I have done RCI website search while on the phone with HGVC.  HGVC agent could not come up with anything while I could see several potential exchanges on my screen.  I felt something is wrong with HGVC exchange system.  It could be their computer or the agents are trained to say "nothing available" 9 out of 10 times; whatever!!


----------



## Seth Nock (Oct 20, 2006)

biswassb said:
			
		

> calidave,
> I was not looking towards Europe and more towards US.  But you still may have a point.  The problem is that in HGVC's opinion it is the highest quality resort and thus they will not be able to find a comparable quality resort in the RCI system.  The net result is HGVC will not be able to find an exchange for you in most locations.  That is what I experienced all these years.  However, the choice should be ours not theirs.
> 
> In addition, there could be problem with the HGVC-RCI exchange system.  RCI inventories change continuously.  I see one inventory in the morning and another in the afternoon which is expected.  If the HGVC agent does not search for your request very dilligently like we do, agent will be unlikely to come up with something.  Even then, I have done RCI website search while on the phone with HGVC.  HGVC agent could not come up with anything while I could see several potential exchanges on my screen.  I felt something is wrong with HGVC exchange system.  It could be their computer or the agents are trained to say "nothing available" 9 out of 10 times; whatever!!




Your mistake is not putting out searches.  I put out searches and the computer continuously looks for matches.  The computer has matched me to the Manhattan Club about 30 times, Club Donetello in San Francisco about 10 times, Windjammer Landing in St Lucia, Weston St Johns (RCI calls it Virgin Grand Villas - I think).  I have also booked through RCI nightly.  Most of the other owners including those of us on TUG have gotten our requests.  Why don't you take our advice and then maybe you too can get your trades also.  Put your requests out 6 months in advance, or more, if you are able to.  Ask the HGVC rep to submit the request to SFX as well and call in regularly to check RCI nightly inventory.  I am sure you will have much better success.


----------



## Bourne (Oct 21, 2006)

StuckinChicago said:
			
		

> Bourne-
> 
> Those sure are some great exchanges!!! That's awesome!
> 
> ...



I normally place an ongoing request 12-16 months out with specific resorts & location in mind. When I bought HGVC in 2000, I started off with a 1-3 month window and landed resorts like Sapphire from the list. I would never get the resorts that I wanted as I expected HGVC kind of availability from RCI. Another good thing with HGVC/RCI is that you can choose to ignore an exact match on your request. 

With SFX, I have always deposited first in a Platinum account. The key to any timeshare exchange is that you have to be in the front of the line with a pending request. I have seen some great exchanges on their sell off lists too. For me the 3 for 1 (6-1) offer is a no brainer.

Bourne ... 60601


----------



## weare4illini (Oct 26, 2006)

*communication*

Great info, but can someone tell me how often you receive print and email newsletters from HGVC and Hyatt.  Do they send other emails during the month and do they allow their marketing partners to send you all kinds of stuff?  

Do either offer a new owner welcome program or a dvd tutorial how to use their system?  Does either offer owner only events to socialize or learn about the program and other benefits.


----------



## SPARTANINPR (Oct 26, 2006)

weare4illini said:
			
		

> Great info, but can someone tell me how often you receive print and email newsletters from HGVC and Hyatt.  Do they send other emails during the month and do they allow their marketing partners to send you all kinds of stuff?
> 
> Do either offer a new owner welcome program or a dvd tutorial how to use their system?  Does either offer owner only events to socialize or learn about the program and other benefits.


Hyatt sends DESTINATIONS,their inhouse newsletter,  several times a year.Developer purchasers also receive a buyer's guide explaining the points system.At time of purchase Hyatt owners decide if they want email info from Hyatt or their partners sent to them.I believe they also get email updates on their point balance,but I'm not 100% on that.Kal?Hyatt has owner only meetings at each resort every week.I had a good friend who worked for Hilton as their Asia sales manager awhile back.They would have owner's cocktail parties at Hilton hotels every few weeks.Owners were encouraged to bring referrals.Don't know if they still do that though.


----------



## Kal (Oct 26, 2006)

Other than the periodic DESTINATIONS brochure, Hyatt (or any of its partners) rarely sends any correspondence to owners.  It does however send confirmations of any reservations and of course information on annual Board of Directors voting and the annual detailed budget for your owned resort.  Some resort managers send out their own periodic newsletters, but I don't know if the practice is widely common.

The HVC website has a public access component but it is largely geared to owners.  You can just about do everything desired on the website.  It's actually not bad.

At the resort there is an owners meeting every week.  There is also a separate appetizer/cocktail gathering each week for everyone at the resort.  Some resorts provide live music.  There is also a points workshop held weekly at each resort to show members how best to use the points/reservations system.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 26, 2006)

Hilton sends emails if you want updates etc, but it's optional as far as I know.

You also get a quarterly "magazine" the name slips me but I am sure it's Grand Times.


----------



## Bourne (Jan 17, 2007)

Bourne said:


> HGVC rarely gives you an RCI exchange....:hysterical:
> 
> 2Br Grand Mayan Acapulco
> 1Br Grand Mayan Cancun(RM)
> ...



Another addition thanks to TUG and TS4M sightings boards...
RCI - 1Br Morritts Grand - Grand Cayman - Winter of 08


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 17, 2007)

Bourne said:


> Another addition thanks to TUG and TS4M sightings boards...
> RCI - 1Br Morritts Grand - Grand Cayman - Winter of 08



I am a new HGVC member and new to timesharing -- would you mind sharing how you used the sightings boards to get an RCI exchange with HGVC?  Do you see that there is an RCI property available, and then call HGVC and ask for that specific property?  Can this be done online at hgvc.com?

I don't have an RCI account -- only through HGVC, but not access to RCI's member website.  As I understand it, if I had member access to RCI's website I could check for specific availability, correct?

Sorry for the "newbie" question.  I am still just trying to figure this all out.  I did make an RCI reservation for Williamsburg, but I did that on the phone, and there was only one property available the week we wanted so I grabbed it (even though it is not necessarily rated high).

Thanks!  Kurt


----------



## Bootser (Jan 18, 2007)

*Which has the most, best caribbean locations?*

I am shopping for a hotel based system as well to add to the timeshare ownership. I would prefer to trade for Caribbean locations. 
Which one has the most (and best) options for Caribbean trades.
If I have to use II or RCI, the advantage diminishes as there a lot of timeshares that can be used for that purpose.


----------

